# Squid 3.1 refused request



## ipats (Jul 4, 2011)

Setup:
FreeBSD 8.2 x64
Squid 3.1 on port 80 (accel)

After starting squid, it served requests in minutes or hours and then it refused any request on port 80.

The squid process was still runing, I can use *squidclient mgr:info* to get its status but cannot connect to port 80. I'd checked *netstat* and it said port 80 was still listening by squid.

The server is running squid (pass traffic to another server) and lighttpd (no load). The requests are about 20k req/minute and 110 MB/minute (~2MB/s) max. I attached MRTG graph.

This's cache.log:

*tail cache.log* when squid hangs:


```
2011/07/04 21:52:23| httpAccept: FD 17: accept failure: (53) Software caused connection abort
2011/07/04 21:52:23| comm_old_accept: FD 17: (53) Software caused connection abort
2011/07/04 21:52:23| httpAccept: FD 17: accept failure: (53) Software caused connection abort
2011/07/04 21:52:44| Select loop Error. Retry 1
```

After a restart command was issued:


```
2011/07/04 21:53:58| Preparing for shutdown after 379840 requests
2011/07/04 21:53:58| Waiting 30 seconds for active connections to finish
2011/07/04 21:53:58| FD 17 Closing HTTP connection
2011/07/04 21:53:58| FD 18 Closing HTTP connection
2011/07/04 21:54:29| Shutting down...
2011/07/04 21:54:29| FD 19 Closing SNMP socket
2011/07/04 21:54:29| basic/auth_basic.cc(97) done: Basic authentication Shutdown.
2011/07/04 21:54:29| Closing unlinkd pipe on FD 13
2011/07/04 21:54:29| storeDirWriteCleanLogs: Starting...
2011/07/04 21:54:29|     65536 entries written so far.
2011/07/04 21:54:29|    131072 entries written so far.
2011/07/04 21:54:29|   Finished.  Wrote 187971 entries.
2011/07/04 21:54:29|   Took 0.06 seconds (3253388.03 entries/sec).
CPU Usage: 79.868 seconds = 60.417 user + 19.451 sys
Maximum Resident Size: 418500 KB
Page faults with physical i/o: 0
2011/07/04 21:54:29| Open FD UNSTARTED     7 DNS Socket IPv6
2011/07/04 21:54:29| Open FD UNSTARTED     8 DNS Socket IPv4
```

I'm not sure what was happened. I search "Select loop Error" but have not found anything useful. Please...


----------



## pbd (Jul 26, 2011)

Found only this thread. I guess your best option is to use tcpdump() so save and net/wireshark to analyse the traffic next time this error occurs.


----------

